# anyone look at the new "Sports Car Compact!"



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I was working today (at a grocery store hehe) and anywho...
I noticed the new issue of Sport Car Compact had a whole long article about B13 Sentras... specifically an SE-R.

It's a whole article about how for $7,000 you can get an SE-R, JSPEC SR20DE and all the mods for safety and stuff for real life racing!

Its quite interesting, and they mention almost all cars with SR20's.. even NX's 

Check it out


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

thanks for the info I just sent in for subscription and thoought I wouldnt pay newsstand ever again but I doubt Ill get this issue I guess its off to the gas station.thanks


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

thanks time for me to head to the store and pick me up a copy


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I read it, I have a subscrition, it kicks ass. I'd love to see that radiator installed and see how they made the brackets.


----------



## sentraspeed (Mar 26, 2003)

easy just with thick sheet metal and a drill and a ewhole saw


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Any mention of the G20, we never get any love...


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

dsigns said:


> *Any mention of the G20, we never get any love... *


I love you. 

I have a question. What is on the cover? Most of the local gas stations keep old magazines in stock but they give you dirty looks when you just stand there and read them. I just dont want to buy the wrong one. And I hate it when the old woman stares at me.....


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Unfortunately, Faster and Furiouser was all over the cover and I was too embarrassed to buy it. Read it at the book store though - good article, crazy Halon install, etc. Maybe it'll be a feature on sportcompactcarweb.com eventually - Kojima, if you're reading this, get them to put it up!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

dreadsword said:


> *Unfortunately, Faster and Furiouser was all over the cover and I was too embarrassed to buy it. Read it at the book store though - good article, crazy Halon install, etc. Maybe it'll be a feature on sportcompactcarweb.com eventually - Kojima, if you're reading this, get them to put it up!!! *


Wow. I thought I was the only one who wouldn't buy that magazine because of that.I would be soooo embarassed to have someone see me with that magazine!


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

I know - not a chance I would be seen with it! I know there just trying to sell copies, but yuck - I thought SCC was aiming for a more sophistcated market than the F&F crowd. Oh well - great content anyway. Note that "Modified Mag" had a blurb in the editor's column about how they've chosen not to touch F&F - wonder if its a legitimate choice to focus on the not-ricey and over-hyped aspects of the scene, or if they got denied coverage or backstage passes or a Paul Walker or Tyrese interview or something and did it out of spite....


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

dreadsword said:


> *Unfortunately, Faster and Furiouser was all over the cover and I was too embarrassed to buy it. Read it at the book store though - good article, crazy Halon install, etc. Maybe it'll be a feature on sportcompactcarweb.com eventually - Kojima, if you're reading this, get them to put it up!!! *


Yeah just for you baby.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

dreadsword said:


> *I know - not a chance I would be seen with it! I know there just trying to sell copies, but yuck - I thought SCC was aiming for a more sophistcated market than the F&F crowd. Oh well - great content anyway. Note that "Modified Mag" had a blurb in the editor's column about how they've chosen not to touch F&F - wonder if its a legitimate choice to focus on the not-ricey and over-hyped aspects of the scene, or if they got denied coverage or backstage passes or a Paul Walker or Tyrese interview or something and did it out of spite.... *


If you read the article, SCC shows how shitty the cars are by their poor test results.

Mike


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

who gives a crap whats on the cover man...
I think everyone is taking "2 fast 2 Furious" way of proportion, and turning it into an POS movie.

I would be embarassed if I purchased a Gay Porn Magazine with 2 guys on the cover rather than buying an magazine with the words "2 Fast 2 Furious cars" 

Come on... stop acting like little kids like the movie has cooties or something..


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Oh lord - the anti-snob snob! Shouldn't you tell me to use the search button or something too???  Nice job on the Z car by the way - there's a guy here that autocrosses one (an 81 maybe?) and it hauls... great vehicle - are you going to build it, or keep it as a collector?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

lol.. i'm sorry just a bit frustrated, maybe because I personally loved "2 Fast 2 Furious" and was great entertainment.

I have alot of plans for the Z.. "secret" hehe
so far, in the future, just an Turbo ZX motor swap and 5-speed tranny with exhuast and intake and an Supra intercooler.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Sweet - if you're interested, there seems to be a lot of people racing 280's in the SCCA IT class - even if you don't plan on racing it, there's lots of good knowledge - check out www.improvedtouring.com - stuff like swapping in the doors off a 78 or something because they're 20 pounds lighter - typical crazy enthusiast talk....

BTW Colorado - consider yourself lucky! Great skiing... I miss it. Haven't been in years.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm really starting to wonder what's going to happen to the B13 as a result of the increasing attention it's getting in ricer mags. If it's going to become the next civic then I'll just drive mine until I find another car to build up. The last thing I want is to spend my time and money turning my car into something impressive just in time for all the morons out there to buy up a bunch of B13's and do engine swaps in them. There's something to be said for being sort of the underdog, the underappreciated and somewhat undiscovered. I'm sure that the expanding import racing marketplace and the attention the B13 is starting to get will be instrumental in increased aftermarket support and not to mention lower pricing due to increased demand, but at what cost? No sir, I don't like it. I hate to jump ship mid stream, but I'll be 27 this summer for crying out loud, the last thing I want is to be likened to the younger ricer crowd!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

^^^^^^^
Who cares who likes it?If you are not doing it because it is your taste, then you shouldn't be doing it.Hey, if you want to be really different and have no chance of others following in your footsteps, you can just do a Geo Metro or a Yugo.In my opinion, someone who does their own engine swap isn't a ricer anyways, unless their mommy and daddy paid someone else to do it for them rather than growing a pair and attempting it themselves. Sorry, didn't mean to flame you!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *^^^^^^^
> Hey, if you want to be really different and have no chance of others following in your footsteps, you can just do a Geo Metro *


Funny you mention the Metro... did you look at the Magazine? In the competition they are having for ultimate street car or something like that there is a metro. I laughed when I saw the pic. Then as I read the write up... I sobered up. If all of you haven't taken a look at the write up on that metro, I advise you to do so... It's awesome! Looks bone stock and sounds like it will run low 12's.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Yeah, there's a whole scene around the Suzuki Swift / Geo Metro 1.3's, 1.3 GTi's, 1.6's, and Turbos. Wild!

I would say that if you're worried about riced out B13's being all over - get an NX!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It's cool highmile. No, the B13 is definitely my taste but part of it being my taste is that it's sort of unconventional and that aspect, I feel, is slowly being compromised. In regards to the metro, if I was all about speed and not at all concerned about style, I'd throw a DET in a metro. Someone over at the SR20DEforums was building an sr20de powered one for the $2003 Grassroots thing.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> *It's cool highmile. No, the B13 is definitely my taste but part of it being my taste is that it's sort of unconventional and that aspect, I feel, is slowly being compromised. In regards to the metro, if I was all about speed and not at all concerned about style, I'd throw a DET in a metro. Someone over at the SR20DEforums was building an sr20de powered one for the $2003 Grassroots thing. *


I don't know... I'm more into the suprise element with cars... I would have a blast picking on people in a metro. If I ever scrape the dough togther to turbo my car, it will look just as it does now bone stock. I'm into the sleeper thing.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

dreadsword said:


> *Yeah, there's a whole scene around the Suzuki Swift / Geo Metro 1.3's, 1.3 GTi's, 1.6's, and Turbos. Wild!
> 
> I would say that if you're worried about riced out B13's being all over - get an NX!  *


Have you heard of a Izusu I-mark? I tried to pick on one the other day and he took OFF! I was thiking even if my se-r was turboed I wouldn't have caught him. Now that's what I call a sleeper, it looked so slow and he smoked me! I thought it was great. I think he imported some I-mark turbo motor, I heard that his car runs well into the 13's. Crazyness.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

you guys are funny I diddnt even think twice about the 2fast2furious on the mag lol


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *not to mention lower pricing due to increased demand, but at what cost? *


I guess you never took economics

SCC Ricer? I guess you don't read SCC!

Mike


----------

